# 90 Minute Program for Baroque Music



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Taking the idea from Bach thread, I thought it would be interesting for someone to put together a 90 minute program for Baroque. The rules are the maximum any composer can have of this era is 25%. So no all Bach program.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

neoshredder said:


> Taking the idea from Bach thread, I thought it would be interesting for someone to put together a 90 minute program for Baroque. The rules are the maximum any composer can have of this era is 25%. So no all Bach program.


You are a funny guy.

I may take you up on this when I get some more energy. It would require me to consult iTunes. But the composers selected would range from Purcell to W.F. Bach.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Same here. I will be doing some critical listening the next couple weeks. I will have a list but doubt it covers the majority of the best Baroque has to offer.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I lucked out, I managed to get 3 minutes over 90 min. of some of my favorite stuff. They are all baroque orchestra ensemble pieces of multiple movements, all different composers. Its actually from Corelli to W.F. Bach. The composers are Corelli, Boyce, Vivaldi, J.S. Bach, W.F. Bach, Telemann, and Handel. None of the pieces are of the top popularity notch, but all are very good. I'll see about what order I want to put them in and representative links.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

I know it's not a popular opinion here but Vivaldi is my favorite Baroque composer. It doesn't mean I'm not a big fan of Bach but that Vivaldi makes music I enjoy the most. But yeah Vivaldi, Bach, Corelli, Telemann, Scarlatti, and Handel are probably the most important composers of Baroque. I'll look through their catalogue the most. Also Canon is forbidden as everyone already knows that one.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Each selection is beginning of the whole multiple movement work:
Corelli piece




Vivaldi piece




Handel piece




J.S. Bach piece


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Telemann piece




Boyce piece




W.F. Bach piece


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I couldn't find my favorite Boyce symphony(no. 3) on youtube so I settle for my second favorite, played a little too fast(no. 2). That's my program.


----------



## tgtr0660 (Jan 29, 2010)

I had problems with the Bach-only one.... Now you want a full Baroque one?


----------



## Dowd (Jan 15, 2012)

This is fun! I adore these 7 compositions.

1. 16.30 Bach's Violin Concerto #2 (1042)





2. 10.15 Leclair's Trio Sonata #2 (Op. 4)

3. 14.00 Handel's Violin Sonata in F (370)





4. 7.00 Purcell's 12 Sonatas in 3 Parts, Sonata No. 1 (790)





5. 11.00 Corelli's Violin Sonata #6





6. 9.00 Telemann's Suite in D Major





7. 14.00 Tartini's Violin Sonata No. 6 in E (Op. 2)


----------

